# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هل احد يعرف الشيخ ماجد الفريان؟

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني 
الشيخ الدكتور ماجد الفريان عضو تدريس في الجامعة الامام كلية الشريعة(الفقه)
الذي يعرفه فهل له دروس في المسجده ودروس كغيرها من المحاضرات

----------


## الإصطرلاب

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشيخ ماجد امام بالسويدي بالقرب من مصلى العيد في شارع عائشة رضي الله عنها ( الأبراج ) من جهة الشمال 

وخطيب بجامع المقيرن في الحارة المجاورة ..

أتمنى أني أفدتك .

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
هل يوجد درس خاص في مسجده واتمنى ان كان في محاضرات فهو رجل حبوب وطيب وفقه الله

----------


## ابن رشد

أنا أعرفه شخصيا 
ولي معه درس فقهي_خاص_

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل تقام في المسجده درس

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل تقام في مسجد درس يمكن احضره دروسه سواء خاص او عام وممكن وصف المسجد

----------


## خطّاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا حي الله القزلان

اخوي بارك الله فيك وصف مسجد الشيخ ماجد كالتالي:-

خلف محلات الكثيري للملابس او مطعم برجركنج على شارع عائشة بنت ابي بكر(الابراج سابقاً)
في حي البديعة

----------


## خطّاب

تعقيب... 
الشيخ ماجد الفريان انتقل من مسجدهـ السابق الى 
جامع الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل فريان بحي الفريان (السويدي الغربي) 
على الدائري على مخرج حمزة بن عبدالمطلب بالضبط

----------


## أبو قائد

أشكر الإخوان على تعريفهم بالشيخ ماجد الفريان وهو من المشايخ ذو الأخلاق العالية؛ أسأل الله أن يكتب له الأجر.

والشيخ ماجد أخذ همه ما عند الخطباء من التقصير في إعطاء الخطبة حقها فأتته فكرة أن يفتح موقعا يهتم بالخطباء "ملتقى الخطباء" وجعل فيه منتدى للخطباء وأصدقائهم؛ لتتلاقح أفكارهم ويطرحوا ما لديهم من مشاركات.

والشيخ ماجد هو المدير العام للموقع؛ أسأل الله أن يكتب له الأجر والمثوبة.

رابط الموقع والمنتدى:

"شبكة ملتقى الخطباء"

"الملتقيات الحوارية"

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

هل له قرابة بالشيخ الدكتور : الوليد بن عبد الرحمن آل فريان ..

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

> هل له قرابة بالشيخ الدكتور : الوليد بن عبد الرحمن آل فريان ..


الذي يظهر لي أنه شقيقه...

والشيخ ماجد حفظه الله الذي يظهر لي أنه متمكن في الفقه  ورزقه الله الأدب والخلق
والدعابة..مع ذلك فهو صغير جدا فهو محاضر في جامعة الإمام كلية الشريعة.

----------


## خطّاب

> هل له قرابة بالشيخ الدكتور : الوليد بن عبدالرحمن آل فريان ..


نعم له قرابة به..




> الذي يظهر لي أنه شقيقه...
> 
> والشيخ ماجد حفظه الله الذي يظهر لي أنه متمكن في الفقه ورزقه الله الأدب والخلق
> والدعابة..مع ذلك فهو صغير جدا فهو محاضر في جامعة الإمام كلية الشريعة.


بارك الله فيك يا محمد 
والشيخ ماجد ليس شقيق الشيخ الوليد وهم ابناء عمومه

----------


## البحاث

ذرية مباركة وأسرة كريمة ..أسأل الله جل وعلا أن يطرح فيهم البركة وينفع بهم ويكفيهم شر الشيطان وشركه ..

----------

